# J. Crew Ludlow Suit



## pdstahl (Aug 18, 2008)

I recently found the J. Crew Ludlow suit jacket in charcoal gray wool flannel and am interested in using it as a blazer/jacket only with darker pants (navy, black, dark grey). 

Does anyone know any details about this jacket or can comment on the quality of the recent JCrew suiting? Is it worth the $395 price?


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I almost bought a Ludlow suit on summer clearance in July. It looked alright at half the list price, but iirc they didn't have my size or I was between sizes or something.

I'd be reluctant to pay full price. Also, the way I remember it, it was definitely designed to be a suit jacket. I wouldn't wear it as a separate. I'll be interested in the comments you get.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the Ludlow. J.Crew has been uneven in fit & finish over the years, but it seems that items that bear the Aldridge or Ludlow label (classic & slim respectively) are going to be good buys. 

As for the price? I think they're priced about right. If it's the khaki herringbone blazer, I would (and did) pay full price. If it's just a charcoal suit jacket I'd probably wait for some sort of promotion.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

If you're particular about soft shoulders, J.Crew suiting has very soft shoulders. Nicer than some of my J.Press items. I'd advise against paying full price for anything at J.Crew, if for no other reason than they seem to have sales every 4 weeks or so.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with the posters that recommend not paying full price for J. Crew. Wait for the suit to go on sale. 

I also agree that it may not make much of a sport jacket. I think it will be obviously an orphaned suit jacket.

The shoulders of J. Crew's suits are great---like bandofoutsiders says above. Almost nothing there. They are all darted however, so keep that in mind if you are looking for a sack (which I doubt, but I still thought I'd mention it).


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

They do have actual sport jackets - .

Several of them, if you read the descriptions, are the Ludlow cut, like https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Me...atsandvests/sportcoats/PRDOVR~17972/17972.jsp.


----------



## pdstahl (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help and links. I like the style of the tweet but was hopping for something a little lighter. In comparing to a similar jacket in the store it seems like the length is right for it to be a separate jacket. 

The goal is a grey wool flannel jacket/blazer if anyone has other similar ideas.


----------



## phipbow (Nov 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if there's any difference in the the armholes between the Ludlow or the Aldridge? The lapel on the Ludlow almost looks a little too thin on the website, I can't decide whether to go for it or not. I work at J.Crew but we don't carry suiting at my store so I'm still going to be flying blind. Im in the market for a new navy suit though, and I'd be an idiot not pick one up at the Crew with my discount.


----------

